# Sa Kwan Anyone?



## seninoniwashi (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone out there have Sa Kwan in their Kenpo curriculum? I've seen it in a few schools as an optional set, taught only in private lessons.

I'm looking to formalize my daughter's training with the bo and am looking for some sets and forms.

Anyone out there familiar with this set?


----------



## kosho (Sep 1, 2007)

I found it written out on a web page I will try and post it for you. If not I will copy the web site for you can find it.
 kosho


----------



## kosho (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.kenpo-texas.com/sa_kwan.html

once there scroll down it is written out..

 Kosho


----------



## seninoniwashi (Sep 2, 2007)

kosho said:


> http://www.kenpo-texas.com/sa_kwan.html
> 
> once there scroll down it is written out..
> 
> Kosho


 
Perfect Kosho, Many thanks! :ultracool

Are there any fellow kenpoist out there that use this form in their curriculum?


----------

